# Treating entire tank with Melafix



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok so I have a mbuna tank and added 4 large peacocks and they got beaten up pretty good. I have since removed the main culprits. My hospital tank is currently a fry tank so i dont want to put the peacocks in there. I was wondering if it was possible to treat the whole 85g with melafix to repair wounds and fin damage. I really dont want to do a 50% water change daily on my 85g so first is this possible and if so is there an alternative treatment method with atleast minimal water changes? Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

IMO, the water changes are just as beneficial to aid in healing as the Melafix is.

It won't hurt to treat the main tank, but the whole point in keeping the water pristine is to prevent a bacterial infection.

If you can't do them daily, I would do them as often as possible. :thumb:


----------



## Jasoncham2003 (Feb 28, 2008)

yeah if i had the hospital tank i would put them all in there and do daily water changes and add the melafix. We are in a drought here in california and if we use to much water we get fined so we are trying to conserve. I know that is a lame excuse but the fines are pretty heafty. Thanks for the advise and i hope these guys pull through as they are expensive and very beautiful fish.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Whatever water changes you can fit in, do so, otherwise using Melafix on the entire tank is okay as Kim has already mentioned. 
If you have concerns about your water quality, (ammonia, nitrite), or you don't know what those levels are then you could also 'dose' the tank with Seachem's Prime or some other high quality declorinator. The Prime will detoxify nitrite and remove ammonia. Adding salt, (sodium chloride), will also help to detoxify any nitrite. (1 teaspoon per ten gallons) If you run fresh carbon in the filter just prior to the Melafix then this will also help to remove any ammonia. 
Improving water movement may also help to prevent any bacteria from attaching to the fish. Make sure your filters are running efficiently and that there is no build up of waste on the media.

Robin


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd try to get another small tank for them to recoop in, like a 10g.
If you're doing daily water changes & add some used filter media from your big tank you shouldn't have to worry to much about cycling, I don't think. With an airstone you might not even need a filter or a cheap sponge filter might be enough.


----------

